# P165 spooling to the 50x



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

On July 31st, 2002, from 4:30-4:35 PM PT, P165 was uploaded to my 501. Among the features (some pointed out by DDRio):

- Local Channel Mapping
- Dish button is now active, and brings up the home page.
* Tried the solitare game. Ug. It took me 12 minutes to complete a game, and I think that my thumb needs a band-aid.
* Tried out three-pointer game demo. 
- New buttons added: Manage & Name Sort, Date Sort
* Name sort will sort by name, then by date.
- Manage allows you to protect, unprotect & erase various recordings at the same time.
* Manage events, if you have a password set, requires you to enter in the password.
- FIXED-Search. Now, searching for YUGIOH will bring up matches for the program name Yu-Gi-Oh!
- It now lists the number of events recorded.
- Cosmetic change for duration, event previously listed as 1 hr now listed as 01:00
- Sorry, no changes on the Timers screen. Maybe next time.

No word on the back-to-back bug, since I have not experienced this bug. 

Overall impressions: The most noticable thing is the Local Channel Mapping and the Dish Home. Dish Home is nothing to write home about. I expected some of the apps to be cached on the hard drive for faster access. However, the minor improvements will be noticable. Now, to fix the timer screens.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

More new features....

* Erasing a PVR recording brings up a confirmation dialogue box. 
* There is now a customer service option from the main menu, but it isn't activated yet.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Oops..... if you are recording an event and press the stop button, the recording stops immediate without confirmation.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

still at 154


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Some info from reliable source from yesterday:
==============================================
my 508 (16BBDCKD) unfortunatelly is not in the batch list of IRDs... 
see yourself what DN cover now (today) : 

P050 P052 P100 P153 

10KBDCDA 11ABDCDA 12ABDCDA 12EBDCFA 12HBDCDA 
10KBDCDD 11ABDCDD 12ABDCDD 12EBDCFD 12HBDCDD 
10KBDCEA 11ABDCEA 12ABDCEA 12EBDCKA 12HBDCEA 
10KBDCED 11ABDCED 12ABDCED 12EBDCKD 12HBDCED 
10MBDCDA 12BBDCDA 12DBDCDA 12FBDCDA 12HBDCFA 
10MBDCDD 12BBDCDD 12DBDCDD 12FBDCDD 12HBDCFD 
10MBDCEA 12BBDCEA 12DBDCEA 12FBDCEA 12HBDCKA 
10MBDCED 12BBDCED 12DBDCED 12FBDCED 12HBDCKD 
10NBDCDA 12CBDCDA 12EBDCDA 12FBDCFA 
10NBDCDD 12CBDCDD 12EBDCDD 12FBDCFD 
10NBDCEA 12CBDCEA 12EBDCEA 12FBDCKA 
10NBDCED 12CBDCED 12EBDCED 12FBDCKD 

13BBDCDA 14BBDCDA 15BBDCDA 
13BBDCDD 14BBDCDD 15BBDCDD 
13BBDCEA 14BBDCEA 15BBDCEA 
13BBDCED 14BBDCED 15BBDCED 
13BBDCFA 14BBDCFA 15BBDCFA 
13BBDCFD 14BBDCFD 15BBDCFD 
13BBDCKA 14BBDCKA 15BBDCKA 
13BBDCKD 14BBDCKD 15BBDCKD 
13BBDCLA 14BBDCLA 15BBDCLA 
13BBDCLD 14BBDCLD 15BBDCLD 
13BBDCMA 14BBDCMA 15BBDCMA 
13BBDCMD 14BBDCMD 15BBDCMD 
========================


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

One new feature of P165 that I found out about is that if you select a program from the guide with the clock on it, it will bring up a event editing screen so that you can pad the timer with additional time. 

Also, overnight, I selected four consecutive programs on two channels (It 175 and 176 if you really must know). I set the programs so that one program ran from 2-3a on 176, 3-3:30a on 175, 3:30-4a on 176, and 4a-4:30a on 175. All four programs recorded sucessfully as one-time timers.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Interesting. My bootstap version is 17BBDCED, but I got the upgrade. Interesting.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Heres a suggestion for a future upgrade. When you go to ch 9500 make it possable to use the up/down ch buttons to change channels. Having to use the EPG gets a bit annoying. BTW- still no upgrade for me yet.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

You don't need to use the EPG, just hit the RECALL button and go back to the previous channel.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Ah, never tried that before, thanks Kevin!


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

or cancel


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

We'll maybe I'll have 165 by the time I get home on friday, *sigh*


----------



## andrzejpw (Apr 23, 2002)

Mine's not here either. Do the randomize the order they send it out at all? Or am I always doomed to be last?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2002)

My girlfriend is confused because we have 165 downstairs and 154 upstairs. Wish they were synced by household or something....


----------



## andrzejpw (Apr 23, 2002)

am I always doomed to be last? Or do they randomize the order?


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Has anyone tried the History page on Search to see if an individual entry can be deleted?


----------



## WalterG (Jul 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DarrellP _
> *Has anyone tried the History page on Search to see if an individual entry can be deleted? *


Trying to delete that XXX search without deleting the whole search queue are you?


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WalterG _
> *
> 
> Trying to delete that XXX search without deleting the whole search queue are you?  *


Now Walter, you told me you wouldn't tell.:lol:


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

Darrell, the only button that can clear anything is the 'Clear All' button. So I guess the answer to your question is no, unless there's a less intuitive way to clear an individual entry that I haven't found.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Finally got it! I havent read all the threads on 165 yet, so Im sorry if it was already mention, but another update was up to 60x on FFward and REW, you have to hit the FF or REW button 3 times for 60X.


----------



## llunken777 (Mar 24, 2002)

Pressing the record button for shows already in progress still doesn't stop the show when it is over. I wish they would correct this problem.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by llunken777 _
> *Pressing the record button for shows already in progress still doesn't stop the show when it is over. I wish they would correct this problem. *


I agree, why can't they implement a One Touch Record in 15/30/60 minute increments like a VCR?:shrug:


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Have you tried going to the guide, then pressing record?


----------



## DRJDAN (Apr 28, 2002)

When you are watching a show and decide you want to record it to the end, press the right browse button, then press the REC button.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Come on, guys give me a break! I've had my 501 for like, forever, I know how to operate the thing, I'm just suggesting it would be nice to have the OTR functions like a VCR. You know, press REC and it records for 30 minutes (or end of current program), hit REC again and have it record 60 minutes, etc.


----------



## styxfix (Aug 7, 2002)

I just got the new software update on my 508 PVR. Seems to do everything that the 501 PVR does. I haven't tried the games yet. I sure I'm not going want to hookup up a joystick to this thing. Oh wait, that's the 721 that will do that.


----------



## UpOnTheMountain (Mar 24, 2002)

Is it me or did this update also change the events screen so that when an item is recording it shows you "rec" in red. I do not remeber seeing that before, but I do like it.

Has anyone been able to use the open tv customer support option yet?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Yup, noted on the first day.

As for the customer support option, it not active yet.


----------

